
MacBooks Are an Investment, Not a Purchase - creolabs
https://medium.com/macoclock/macbooks-are-an-investment-not-a-purchase-a9d08d3d4df5
======
JackPoach
I've been using MacBooks for many years and I love them. BUT it's amazing how
many problems they have compared to how expensive they are. I have a problem
with a battery with my Mac now. I've had problems with screen with my last
Mac. My coworker has issues with keyboard. Investment? As in penny stocks or
junk bonds?

------
znpy
Lol.

If guess that in a few years all the points won't be valid anymore.

It's not possible to upgrade components anymore in macbooks.

Also, quite frankly, I guess that the author has been just lucky. Had any
component broken, they would have been out of luck (no warranty, expensive
parts).

And quite frankly, for every geek that says "my macbooks had no problems"
there are probably ten Normal people that had a ton of problems.

------
gigatexal
My 2013 model is still going strong. I agree with the sentiment.

